
Ask HN: What is your cooking strategy for a quick healthy meal? - kushan2020
 I wanted to know what are some tips, tricks or recipes fellow hackers are employing to keep themselves fed and also managing a full time job.
======
ojame
I'm not a chef by any means but I'm a busy person who eats (aren't we all!). I
don't like to limit my choices to 'quick healthy meals' as some deliciously
healthy meals take a long time to prepare and cook, and I enjoy unhealthy
meals too.

I cook for my family, so after work I rush home to prepare and cook, often
with two children hanging off of me. What I've found keeps cooking as quick as
it can be:

\- Be prepared, have all of the right ingredients, and make sure everything is
fresh

\- Have all of your utensils within reach, have a well setup kitchen (like
your workspace)

\- Have good quality equipment - the right pan can save you heaps of time, as
can a good oven

\- Think about what you're eating in advance, having a meal plan gets you in a
good place mentally

\- If you're going to be busy, think about preparing the night before, of
better yet, cooking something like pasta the night before and re-heating

I noticed that it was increasingly difficult to think about what to eat, shop,
and cook while being healthy. That's why I created
[https://noshh.com.au](https://noshh.com.au) \- automated meal plans and
shopping. It's focused on Australians - but there's similar services in the US
and UK (and i imagine other regions) too!

------
itworker7
its about ratios. 25% clean protean like salmon, 25% slow burn carb like brown
rice, 50% veg like avocado, tomato, bok choy, or maybe broccoli steamed. The
sauce is garlic, lite soy, mirin and a little sesame oil

~~~
koolhead17
yummy!! :)

